# Garcinia cambogia?



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Sorry if this has been brought up a million times on here before and sorry if this is old news and that I've been living under a rock not knowing about it, but:

Has anyone tried this stuff? Has anyone experienced positive results? Weight loss? Improved mood? I am very interested in starting a weight loss regimen that includes diet and exercise and I have seen tons of people swear by this stuff. I never use weight loss pills or supplements and I thought this was all a big scam at first, but the more I read about it, the more it seems this is actually not bs. Here's what an Amazon listing of Natural Sciences Garcinia Cambogia Pure says:

http://www.amazon.com/Naturo-Scienc...=1412473703&sr=1-8&keywords=Garcinia+cambogia

What Does Garcinia Cambogia Actually Do?
-Natural Appetite Suppression
-Controls Sugar Cravings
-Regulates Blood Sugar
-Lowers Blood Cortisol Levels
-Converts Stored Fat to Burn as Fuel
-Increases Serotonin Levels
-Stabilize Moods
-Lowers LDL Cholesterol
-Block Fat
*

*


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Okay cool, lol.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Nah it's nonsense, one of the many pseudoscientific miracle cures Dr Oz recommends.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15051593

http://www.iflscience.com/health-an...-diet-products-he-advocates-are-pseudoscience


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

I've tried something like that and it didn't do anything at all.

Btw a lot of those amazon-fulfilled supplements (meaning not actually sold by amazon) pay people to rate their product. Someone orders it, cancels, and then reviews it 5 stars to make it look like they really purchased it and used the product. But they didn't.

Then the product becomes #1 in amazon's search engine for weight loss pills or whatever and more people buy it since they believe it worked for everyone else.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I thought you were asking me to dance in some sexy Romance language... For the record, yes, take my hand; I'd like to bust some moves.


----------



## kennethken (Sep 8, 2014)

I know about Garcinia Combogia and it provides the weight loosing pills ans also the ways of losing weight.


----------



## Basectalli (Jun 30, 2014)

I can recommend you to try kratom which is helpful as additional item in your dieting, you'll have less hunger, it can be useful to suppress your appetite. Personally I buy it for depression prevention at kratomunderground.com. It is legal and totally natural herb.


----------

